# Appreciation bonus



## cal5372 (Nov 26, 2016)

So Uber just came out with the appreciation bonus if you’ve done 2500 trips you get 100$, 5000 trips 500$ 10,000 trips 1000$ and then they go straight to 20,000 trips you will get $10,000 what happened to 15,000 trips?! Shouldn’t drivers get something for doing that many? I think so! Maybe like $5000.. makes sense to me. Feels like a slap in the face. I’ve done over 18,000 trips in less than 4 years and all I get is 1,000$ SMH. Thx for nothing Uber!!


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

You get $1000


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

It's an exponential sequence: 2,500 --> 5,000 --> 10,000 --> 20,000.

You may as well ask "what happened to 3,750 trips, or 7,500" -- whatever suits you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

cal5372 said:


> So Uber just came out with the appreciation bonus if you've done 2500 trips you get 100$, 5000 trips 500$ 10,000 trips 1000$ and then they go straight to 20,000 trips you will get $10,000 what happened to 15,000 trips?! Shouldn't drivers get something for doing that many? I think so! Maybe like $5000.. makes sense to me. Feels like a slap in the face. I've done over 18,000 trips in less than 4 years and all I get is 1,000$ SMH. Thx for nothing Uber!!


I feel you bro. I been doing it pretty hard for 2 1/2 years and have 14000. I'm betting most drivers quit or get deactivated before hitting 20k. It's probably more like a publicity stunt. We were getting nothing and did get $1000.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

cal5372 said:


> So Uber just came out with the appreciation bonus if you've done 2500 trips you get 100$, 5000 trips 500$ 10,000 trips 1000$ and then they go straight to 20,000 trips you will get $10,000 what happened to 15,000 trips?! Shouldn't drivers get something for doing that many? I think so! Maybe like $5000.. makes sense to me. Feels like a slap in the face. I've done over 18,000 trips in less than 4 years and all I get is 1,000$ SMH. Thx for nothing Uber!!


 You are getting a gift, yet you are complaining. My goodness, accept this gift with grace and appreciation!!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If it was $5k, you would want $10, nature of the beast


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi,
I am so excited. I'll get
Rs.2360/- = 17.0000000000000000 US$

For doing more than 2500 rides????


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If Original Poster does not want his thousand bananas, he can send it to me. I accept cash, money orders, cheques (please allow time to clear), Pay Up, Pal and all major credit cards.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Uber did much better than lyft. Lyft gave nothing. I will be getting $500 from uber. They didn't have to give this money, but they did. For that we have to say thank you.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have learned not to complain about bonuses. It is a gift. Accept it graciously, and move on.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

cal5372 said:


> So Uber just came out with the appreciation bonus if you've done 2500 trips you get 100$, 5000 trips 500$ 10,000 trips 1000$ and then they go straight to 20,000 trips you will get $10,000 what happened to 15,000 trips?! Shouldn't drivers get something for doing that many? I think so! Maybe like $5000.. makes sense to me. Feels like a slap in the face. I've done over 18,000 trips in less than 4 years and all I get is 1,000$ SMH. Thx for nothing Uber!!


Thanks for nothing!? Lol they gave you $1k.



Irishjohn831 said:


> If it was $5k, you would want $10, nature of the beast


And if it was $10k he would want $20k. Life is simple right?


----------



## Superlemon74 (Apr 3, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> You are getting a gift, yet you are complaining. My goodness, accept this gift with grace and appreciation!!


It's not a gift when they take the money away from you to begin with by lowering the $ per mile. I'm making $150 to $200 less every week since the change and I'm driving more. They get more booking fees and we're on the road all day now. Those booking fees are what's paying for those appreciation $. They are a scamming company and you probably work for the headquarters with that stupid response.


----------



## JackP (Apr 26, 2019)

cal5372 said:


> So Uber just came out with the appreciation bonus if you've done 2500 trips you get 100$, 5000 trips 500$ 10,000 trips 1000$ and then they go straight to 20,000 trips you will get $10,000 what happened to 15,000 trips?! Shouldn't drivers get something for doing that many? I think so! Maybe like $5000.. makes sense to me. Feels like a slap in the face. I've done over 18,000 trips in less than 4 years and all I get is 1,000$ SMH. Thx for nothing Uber!!


Why is this incentive based on amount of trips driven? I've been with Uber since they started in South Africa. Represented and wave the flag for Uber through thick and thin...How did I get rewarded? By number of trips...it sucks...One would understand that it was not busy at the beginning when Uber launched. Obviously the newer driver/partners will have way more trips then the guy who started at the beginning. I don't think that the amount of trips done by any driver is a true reflection of trips done. It should be based from when one started with Uber. They also had an appreciation day last year celebrating drivers who is 5 years with Uber and reward us with a pen that is of no value.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

You think Uber didn't think of that? They know very few drivers have actually completed 20,000 rides (before they get falsely deactivated), That is why they are so "generous" with the big bonus because no one is getting it.

It is all PR bs just like the Lyft thing.


----------



## Andreip3005 (May 20, 2019)

I have recently completed my 1000th trip in Saint Louis Mo with a rating of 4.93. Does anybody know if Uber will give me any kind of bonus?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

cal5372 said:


> So Uber just came out with the appreciation bonus if you've done 2500 trips you get 100$, 5000 trips 500$ 10,000 trips 1000$ and then they go straight to 20,000 trips you will get $10,000 what happened to 15,000 trips?! Shouldn't drivers get something for doing that many? I think so! Maybe like $5000.. makes sense to me. Feels like a slap in the face. I've done over 18,000 trips in less than 4 years and all I get is 1,000$ SMH. Thx for nothing Uber!!


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

cal5372 said:


> So Uber just came out with the appreciation bonus if you've done 2500 trips you get 100$, 5000 trips 500$ 10,000 trips 1000$ and then they go straight to 20,000 trips you will get $10,000 what happened to 15,000 trips?! Shouldn't drivers get something for doing that many? I think so! Maybe like $5000.. makes sense to me. Feels like a slap in the face. I've done over 18,000 trips in less than 4 years and all I get is 1,000$ SMH. Thx for nothing Uber!!


You should be happy you got something. Seems to me like someone's feeling entitled. If you feel it's a slap in the face, why still driving??? Dont mean to be harsh however I just dont understand your thinking.


----------



## PRAZ555 (Aug 28, 2019)

Its not in the constitution of the US to pay you even $1000. It is a reward. You are making it seem like all you earned by giving 18000 rides is $1000. Don't forget that even they did price cuts and took your money, UBER helped you pay your bills and you knew there are no easier jobs than this and because of that you continued driving for it.


----------

